# Shampoo? Conditioner ? Spray?



## Petitecoral (May 29, 2020)

Hello! 
Do you mind recommending your favourite Shampoo , Conditioner and Spray? 
i love it when cookie looks fluffy. He looks so freakin cute & fluffy especially after I finished brushing him. 
we’re currently using a local product shampoo. And it’ll go empty soon so it’ll be best to find much better quality for him. 
and the conditioner we use is earthbath’s oatmeal. Well, it pretty helps in drying process (his hair not too tangled). And the spray(which is now empty and i need one ASAP lol) earthbath’s almond. It quite helps in detangling, the smell is quite pleasant, although not stay for long. And i lightly mist it on him everyday lol gotta brush this guy everyday but I noticed cookie been licking his paws & legs. And i read that is one of the allergic reaction sign to leave in grooming product.

brands that are on my mind right now are :
Isle of dogs and botaniqa ! 
my friend owns a mixed poodle, golden and samoyed. She said botaniqa works wonders and really doin splendid job in keeping his fur babies soft and less tangled.
(I patted her samoyed and dang, he felt like one big walking clooouuuudd!!! Soo soft 😭)


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Between grooms I've been using MinkSheen. It's a 2in1 that I've seen recommended here before. I quite like it though the scent took me a bit to get used to. I also very much like Nature's Specialtiees Almond Crisp shampoo, though it does need a conditioner if used regularly. I've got one of their standard conditioners and it's also quite nice. For detangler I use The Stuff but that's just because it's the only one I've tried. I do like it and its scent though.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Almond Crisp is my favorite shampoo too. Someone on here (Johanna maybe?) suggested to put a small amount in an empty dishsoap bottle and then add water to dilute it. That's what I do, and it makes it so easy to apply.
I don't have a spray I like yet. I have Crown Royale Ultimate but I find it leaves a weird film behind.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

K9 Pro Shop They make a aloe vera 3 pack, shampoo, conditioner & mist. I'm adding that I also like CC shampoos & conditioner & sprays.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I have used Nature's Specialties Almond Crisp shampoo for years. It has a pleasant scent that stays with them for quite a while after bathing without being overpowering and is sets the coats up really nicely for scissoring. I never use conditioner. I do my own grooming and do it often enough that they are not tangled or matted. I also don't want anything in the coat that would soften it or interfere with scissor work.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I have SUCH limited experience with these products but I can share what I use and like. 
I have only tried 2 shampoos. The first I used I can’t remember the brand but it was an oatmeal shampoo and many dog’s skin doesn’t agree with that. I’m currently using Nature’s specialties berry gentle tearless shampoo, which I really, really like. It’s a 32 oz bottle that I dilute somewhere around 16 parts water to 1 part shampoo in a condiment bottle. I will be using that until it’s gone. No matter what shampoo you use, it’s better to dilute it. Makes it easier to fully rinse out and won’t dry the skin too much. Generally it’s recommended to shampoo a poodle twice. I don’t always follow that rule though. but it will help get down to the skin and truly clean.
I’ve only used 1 conditioner, tropiclean’s coconut lime verbena. I also dilute that one about 16:1, although the instructions don’t say to do so. I use it about every other time I bathe Lacey. Smells exactly like the original bath and body works scent. 

I originally used tropiclean sweat pea detangler with brushing. It works well to detangle and doesnt leave any residue. But the scent is strong like many detangling sorays. I’m not a fan of the scent. I also feel guilty misting a super strong smelling item all over a dog with each brush/comb since they smell things so intensely. 
i looked at a lot of threads here to find a detangler that has little to no scent. I settled on Chris Christensen ice on ice, in the aerosol form. It’s expensive but if I liked it, it was worth the splurge to me. It has just the faintest scent and I’m liking it. No residue on that one either. Next time I might try the normal spray bottle just to compare how they apply.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

By the way, Cookie is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Starvt said:


> Almond Crisp is my favorite shampoo too. Someone on here (Johanna maybe?) suggested to put a small amount in an empty dishsoap bottle and then add water to dilute it. That's what I do, and it makes it so easy to apply.
> I don't have a spray I like yet. I have Crown Royale Ultimate but I find it leaves a weird film behind.


I have used this shampoo for over 25 yrs and I think I was the one to suggest the dish detergent bottle as an applicator. I figured this out years ago and still use that trick. I use Natures Specialties coat conditioner sparingly and also dilute it and use another dish detergent bottle as an applicator as well. I order both products on Amazon for free prime shipping and best price. I love that you can bathe often with these products and their coat and skin remain healthy and never dry out! Poppy is a tomboy and gets really dirty often, especially true when she was a puppy!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Viking Queen said:


> I have used this shampoo for over 25 yrs and I think I was the one to suggest the dish detergent bottle as an applicator. I figured this out years ago and still use that trick. I use Natures Specialties coat conditioner sparingly and also dilute it and use another dish detergent bottle as an applicator as well. I order both products on Amazon for free prime shipping and best price. I love that you can bathe often with these products and their coat and skin remain healthy and never dry out! Poppy is a tomboy and gets really dirty often, especially true when she was a puppy!


Yes! That was you I heard about it from! As well as the original recommendation for Almond Crisp. I've been using it for a while now and love it, tried a few samples of other types but none are as good.
The dishsoap bottle is especially good for when I just want to wash Raffi's bracelets. He still pees on his front feet pretty frequently 🤮


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I use right now Chris Christensen Clean start for weekly baths and Artero Protein conditioner. It has a nice clean smell without being overwhelming. For a really strong perfume smelling shampoo (if you like that) I did like Crown Royal and the concentrated lasted a long time but the smell is very strong . Her coat looked great though.. maybe even better than now. My nose is sensitive though🤪.

For a brushing spray I use a cap full of secret weapon with water. Some people put a cap full in their shampoo and skip the conditioner. I haven’t had much luck with that. You can get that from Whitman’s. Their mixing bottles are great too for concentrated shampoos.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Yup, also like Almond Crisp and tried it because of Viking Queen’s suggestion!
I’m now using CC Back on Black for Gracie. Her pigment is deep so I’m not sure it’s necessary, but it leaves her coat soft.
I use spray on conditioners, with four dogs, I don’t need an extra step. Royal Silk is very nice. However, Show Sheen works well too and is a heck of a lot cheaper. You can buy it at Tractor Supply.


----------

